
Intel Drops Full 9th-Gen Series CPU Lineup - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-9th-gen-desktop-cpu-coffee-lake,39138.html
======
turtlegrids
I nearly bought an i9 yesterday... should have realized this meant that a
refresh was imminent. :p

------
drudru11
No fixes for Spectre or Meltdown still.

~~~
OrgNet
They haven't found a good alternative yet?

------
DeveloperMan
Just like Nvidia we are seeing price drop. AMD is creating some good
competition.

------
mamon
Coffe Lake Refresh == boooring! Wake me up when they finally drop 10nm CPUs.
I'm actually postponing buying a new laptop till then.

~~~
KSS42
What do you expect with the 10nm CPUs?

~~~
mamon
Better power efficiency, mostly.

